# the "chihuauhas of the little pixies" proudly presents ...



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

*Ailie of the little pixies*







I made a decision  and I'll keep little Ailie for stud (if she'll develope like we expect)


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

oh....my....gosh....I dont even have words for how stinkin adorable the baby is!!!!! ahhhh!!!!! I want so bad!!!!!!!! :love5:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's stunning!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't have the words. She is one of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen! Oh I want to hold her and squish her and love her! What a little beauty!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Love that tongue. She is darling.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks 

yes, our little ailie is beautiful, adorable, cute ... ^^

And it's so great that she is from my first litter and bellas baby  that's a great feeling that i made the right decision to take calimero" for the litters' sire.

the other 3 pups are great and adorable, too...but ailie is a special pup 


we'll start to show train her next week, when they are 5 weeks old.
all the pups will have they first show when they are 12 weeks old.
I think it's important to show my litter


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, so beautiful! Should you change your mind, I'm willing to travel however far it is to get her


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

LouiseyC said:


> Wow, so beautiful! Should you change your mind, I'm willing to travel however far it is to get her


i'm in the north of germany, so it would be a nice trip


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cutie pie!!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Ailie is 12,5 weeks old now and the other babys have moved to their new homes.

Ailie is a dream!







on her first show last sunday she got "best puppy in show" and she is a Baby Champion now 

I'm really really proud!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm not surprised she's a champion! She really is the cutest.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

chi-bella said:


> Ailie is 12,5 weeks old now and the other babys have moved to their new homes.
> 
> Ailie is a dream!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful sweet face! Congrats on your new baby champion! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So precious my favorite is tongue out lolo and her other photos are stunning


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beauty. Love the tongue pic.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful little girl


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cute congrats on your winning


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is even cuter now! I love her coloring and I LOVE long coats!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She is sooo cute I wish I could have another one!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww, congratulations on your little dolly


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks 

she is a real beauty and very friendly and unkomlicated!

todey we went out for a walk into the forrest.
it was a bit rainy and she was running with my "big" ones as if she is already grown up 

she isn't afraid about anything, she's doing very well!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Such a beauty congrats!!!!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

She is such a doll! You must be so proud.I love her coloring.


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

LivingOurLoveSong said:


> She is such a doll! You must be so proud.I love her coloring.


i AM proud 

it's our first litter, and all the puppies are perfect :coolwink:

but ailie is stunning!
she is our hopeful! i can't wait to see her growing up


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

Oooh so cute - beautiful colour and she looks so cheeky sticking out her tongue! I love how their ears are all floppy when they're puppies too! And she's grown up so gorgeous in such a short time :-D


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah, she is great 
perfect 

i tried to translate the paper from the judges of the show, but it'll take some more time ^^

and here are two more pictures of my dream girl


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

I tried to translate the show result ^^ hope there arn't too many missunderstandings and you can understand everything :laughing5:

*HEAD: *
very good proportionated
*EYES: *
clearly, awake, frindly, set well appart, full
*EARS: *
held correct in a right angle
*TEETH: *
level
*JAW: *
in perfect proportion to head
*BODY: *
level back, strong, harmonically
*FOREHAND: *
straight, very well posed
*HINDQUARTERS: *
very good angeld, optimal developed musculature and bone structure 
*COAT: *
very good and 
*TAIL: *
held correct
*FEET: *
correct
*WALK: *
free, full of verve, dynamically
*GENERAL APPEARANCE: *
a higher-than-average good and well proportionated babygirl. Open minded, expressive and built-on very harmonically


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beauty


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Shut up! She is TOO cute for words! Is she a chocolate or is it too soon to tell?
Congratulations!!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

yes, she is chocolate with white 


her mom is chocolate-tan and white


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, how cute. Just love those eyes


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

we took part at our second show yesterday, and again, she was the best.
there have been ailie and 4 other babygirls.

at the end, they made a best of breed for the different ages and my little sunshine got her first "best of breed"



you can't imagine how proud i am!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations,we need more pics


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh too cute! Makes me want another one... Tho the hubby would kill me!lol


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

i thought it might be time for an update 

Ailie is wearing her new coat 





yesterday we were traveling to denmark for another dog show.

Ailie was shown in Babyclass again, together with 5 other little baby girls.
and again, she was the best 

so we had to take the lap of honour for "best puppy in show".

And again, Ailie was adorable and we won the 2. place


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute girl


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Thx

She is really Great and She is getting more and more beautiful each day...

The pic is of our last show :-D
View attachment 38450


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OH, she is so beautiful!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE chocolate! She's stunning!!!! you're so lucky!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

i got another pic of our last show 





she is getting so big...1650g yesterday...


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Little Ailie last week 




she is loosing her teeth now


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

time is running...

my little love is almost 7 month old now and she is getting more and more beautiful each day :love4:

I am absolutly in love with her!

She is changing between level and scissors bite at the moment, and she seems to get 6/6 scissors :foxes_207:

her molera is nearlie closed and her weight is 1990g at the moment.


She won her next champion title and is now baby- an youngster Champion 


She is playful, open-minded, lovely, brave....just adorable ^^


And here she is


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

chi-bella said:


> time is running...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is a little chocolate beauty queen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is a beauty!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Do I remember correctly, that you bred her yourself?? Would love to hear more about that.


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Do I remember correctly, that you bred her yourself?? Would love to hear more about that.


Yes, that's right.
She is one puppy of my a-litter 

born august, 13th 2013

what do you want to know?


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

i thougt it's time to post some new pics of my little angel 

ailie is 9,5 months old now.
she still is a real angel.

she has 2098g now and she is one of the most beautiful chihuahuas i have ever seen *love*


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

chi-bella said:


> i thougt it's time to post some new pics of my little angel
> 
> ailie is 9,5 months old now.
> she still is a real angel.
> ...


oh gracious!! How beautiful,healthy and shiny! ADORABLE! love the color
sheila


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Last Monday we started agility 

Little Ailie is really good! She already knows the first change ... don't know how to say in englisch ^^

I hope to get a video of our next training 

Also, she is getting more and more beautiful each day, and she is soo good and nice with the puppies *love*


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

She is absolutely gorgeous, as everyone has said for the most obvious reasons!!! What a little show-stopper! I was very pleased to scroll through this thread and watch her grow up.

Absolutely flawless! Ailie is a jewel.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you give Allie any supplements for her gorgeous coat? The shine is unbelivable!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

thx, MaddiLovesDogs 




susan davis said:


> Do you give Allie any supplements for her gorgeous coat? The shine is unbelivable!


no  but she is getting raw food since I started to feed her  and she never got any chemical think against worms or fleas etc.

today, she is a real "lady"  she is in heat for the first time  my baby is growing up


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Love all your pictures. Are you still showing her?


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Are you still showing her?


of course 
but at the moment, i have a "showing-break", because my b-litter puppies.

I'll start showing her in August again


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She is beautiful! What a change, I would not have expected her coat to be so spectacular!!


----------

